# Änderungen werden nicht wirksam!



## schlaubie (14. Jun 2005)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich habe eine kleine JSP anwendung übernommen, die ich etwas anpassen soll, leider hat der Author seine parameter nicht in XML-Dateien oder property Dateien gehalten sondern in einer Klasse mit lauter Konstanten!
Mein Problemm ist wenn ich diese Klasse abändere und neu kompiliere und wieder einfüge, nimmt er immernoch die alten Parameter! Auch wenn ich die Klasse umbenenne findet er sie! Nur wenn ich die import Anweisung in der JSP streiche läuft er auf den erwarteten Fehler! Er benutzt keine Beans! Server ist Bea!

Wo liegt der Fehler! 
*Hilfe!*


----------



## KISS (14. Jun 2005)

nur eine vermutung. die kalsse ist im class cach? schon mal ein server jojo versucht?


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Jun 2005)

context neu starten!!!

kompilierte klassen werden vom tomcat NICHT automatisch aktualisiert


----------



## schlaubie (14. Jun 2005)

server neustart ist keine gute Idee! Die Anwendung ist nicht die einzigste die darauf läuft! Kann ich irgendwie die Klasseexplizit einladen?


----------



## KISS (14. Jun 2005)

afair schon, aber wie das bei bea geht, da must du die doku konsultieren


----------



## schlaubie (14. Jun 2005)

jo werde mal nachschauen!


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Jun 2005)

nicht server

context reload


----------



## schlaubie (14. Jun 2005)

Was ist den context reload! ist das JSP?


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Jun 2005)

ist das eine webapp? ein war?

touch der .war datei (d.h. einfach das datum ändern)

oder eine REDEPLOY Datei ins WEB-INF/

Adminconsole > Webapplications > Redeploy


----------



## schlaubie (14. Jun 2005)

ist zwar eine Webapp, aber keine War datei alle einzelnen Dateien liegen schon entpackt auf dem server!
Was muss die ReDEPLOY-Datei machen? Wie kann sie beispielsweise aussehen! Ein link reicht auch schon! das ich sehe wie es funktionieren soll!
danke


----------



## Gast (14. Jun 2005)

Lösche im tomcat unter work->catalina das entsprechende Verzeichnis, dann ist der cache für die jeweilige Anwendung leer.


----------



## schlaubie (14. Jun 2005)

Es ist ein Bea server
!


----------



## Gast (14. Jun 2005)

lol


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Jun 2005)

http://e-docs.bea.com/wls/docs70/webapp/deployment.html


----------



## schlaubie (15. Jun 2005)

Danke


----------



## schlaubie (16. Jun 2005)

Hat nicht funktioniert! Änderungen werden immer noch nicht sichtbar! Hält sich der Bea-Webserver einen innternen Cache?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jun 2005)

schau mal in die doku, bei einem "explodierten" war sollte das eigentlich nicht der fall sein

nimmst du die Weblogic TagLib her? den Cache Tag?? 

welchen wert hat der Startparameter

weblogic.ProductionModeEnabled

(sollte false sein!)

geht auch so:

cd WEB-INF
touch REDEPLOY

warten...


eventuell machst du auch einen fehler:

"sondern in einer Klasse mit lauter Konstanten! "

u.U. musst du auch alle anderen Klassen, die diese Konstanten verwenden noch neu kompilieren


----------

